# wrong place wrong time



## 2ndgclimber (Feb 17, 2006)

A local woman in my town was killed today when a massive oak blew over in a windstorm we had today,crushing her car.I dont know how to post a link to the story, but if you go to www.news10nbc.com down and you see the headline "Penfield woman killed after tree falls on car".Has the story and a pic of the car.Maybe someone could post the link for me.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Feb 17, 2006)

2ndgclimber said:


> A local woman in my town was killed today when a massive oak blew over in a windstorm we had today,crushing her car.I dont know how to post a link to the story, but if you go to www.news10nbc.com down and you see the headline "Penfield woman killed after tree falls on car".Has the story and a pic of the car.Maybe someone could post the link for me.



here's the link for the print article... the car is.. well, the picture is frightening...
http://www.news10nbc.com/index.asp?template=item&story_id=17807


----------



## 2ndgclimber (Feb 17, 2006)

Theres also aanother story on the site of a tree falling on a school bus,no injurys from that.It was quite a day here in rochester ny


----------



## Sunrise Guy (Feb 19, 2006)

*So sad--*

I feel so bad for that poor woman's family. That car looks like no other car I've ever seen before that's been in an accident. What total destruction!


----------



## Lumberjacked (Feb 21, 2006)

I know that a State worker here in NY died on Friday as well. He was driving his truck through some park and a pine fell right through the cab and it was only a s-10 or ranger, the truck was pretty much gone.


----------



## Wood Cutter (Feb 23, 2006)

WOW!!!! What a smashed car!!!!


----------

